# Hymer cigar lighter socket ?



## redtetters (Sep 18, 2007)

*Hi , need more help please. I havwant to e a 1993 Hymer B544 and charge my phone through the cigar lighter in the cab but it appears to be a wider diameter than my charger. Are they not a standard size in the Fiat Ducato ? if not where can I buy an adaptor. ?*


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
maplin.co.uk


----------

